# Supracondylar humerus fracture with intracondylar extension



## IABallou (Aug 8, 2017)

How are other coders coding a supracondylar/intercondylar distal humerus fracture?


----------



## daedolos (Aug 8, 2017)

S42.49_ _ _

Peace
@_*


----------



## AlanPechacek (Aug 8, 2017)

Unfortunately ICD-10 is very poorly done as it applies to Fractures of the Distal Humerus, particularly for Supracondylar fractures with Intercondylar (i.e. Intra-articular) extension,  often called T-Condylar Fractures.  In fact it doesn't even recognize/acknowledge "with" Intercondylar (Inra-articular) extension at all.  It sort of covers everything else but.  Left with what ICD-10 gives in the way of coding possibilities, the only one that comes close is S42.49 _ _: "Other" fracture of the lower end of the humerus.

Hope this helps.

Respectfully submitted, Alan Pechacek, M.D.
icd10orthocoder.com


----------

